# In need of some advice...



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd wait until summer to get a lease horse. Or, ride for enjoyment, and keep your competitive energies for Cross County track, at school. Don't spread yourself so thin.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Enjoy your school activities and wait to lease.


----------



## EmmaTuck (Sep 26, 2017)

Do they do partial leases at your barn? I partial lease my horse since I can only get to the barn on the weekends, but I don't show at all. I just ride for enjoyment. It all comes down to what you want to do. It might be easier for you to wait until summer comes so you have more time to ride and can focus on your Cross Country team for now.


----------



## nnsilas (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks guys! I actually ended up finding a schedule and horse that would work. It took some rearranging, but now leasing is a definite possibility for the 2018 show season.


----------

